# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  إعلان عن أنعقاد دورات في التخصصات القانونية والمالية بالدمام والاحساء

## الرحاله

إعلان عن أنعقاد دورات في التخصصات القانونية والمالية بالدمام والاحساء



يعلن مركز التخصصات للتدريب والتطوير عن إقامة عدة دورات تدريبية وتطويرية في مدينتي الدمام والاحساء في التخصصات القانونية والمالية وهي كالاتي :-



1- إعلان عن انعقاد دورة في ( قانون الأحوال الشخصية والأسرية ) بمدنية الدمام



عن انعقاد دورة تدريبيه لمدة 3 أيام في الفترة مسائية بعنوان
)قانون الأحوال الشخصية والأسرية(
الدورة : للرجال والنساء

لمدة ثلاثة أيام وهي (السبت ، والاحد ، الاثنين)، بتاريخ 19-21/ 10 /1432هـ
الموافق : 17-19/ 9 /2011م
من ساعة 5 عصرا حتى الساعة 8 مساء

مكان انعقاد الدورة في مقر فندق رمادا بالدمام
والذي سوف يعقدها المستشار القانوني /أمين طاهر البديوي

محاور الدورة والمعلومات في موقع المركز التخصصات للتدريب

http://www.alwst.net/

للاستفسار والتسجيل :-

جوال: 0566008202 تلفون :038351141 الايميل: mtlt1@hotmail.com

__________________________________________________ _________________



2- أعلان عن إقامة دورة في ( قانون ونظام العمل السعودي ) بمدينة الدمام


عن انعقاد دورة تدريبيه لمدة ثلاثة ايام في الفترة مسائية بعنوان
)قانون ونظام العمل السعودي ( للقطاع الخاص

الدورة : للرجال والنساء
ومكان انعقاد الدورة في فندق رمادا بالدمام
في يوم (الثلاثاء والاربعاء والخميس) بتاريخ 22-24/ 10 /1432هـ ،الموافق 20-22/ 9 /2011م

من الساعة 5 مساء إلى 8 مساء
والذي سوف يعقدها المستشار القانوني /أمين طاهر البديوي

محاور الدورة والمعلومات في موقع المركز التخصصات للتدريب

http://www.alwst.net/

للاستفسار والتسجيل :-

جوال: 0566008202 تلفون :038351141 الايميل: mtlt1@hotmail.com

_____________________________________________



3- إعلان عن انعقاد دورة في ( التقاضي والمرافعات في مسائل الاخطاء الطبية) بمدينة الدمام


عن انعقاد دورة تدريبيه لمدة يومين في الفترة مسائية بعنوان
(التقاضي والمرافعات في مسائل الاخطاء الطبية)

الدورة : للرجال والنساء

لمدة يومين وهي (السبت والاحد والاثنين )، بتاريخ 26-28/ 10 /1432هـ
الموافق : 24-26/ 9 /2011م
من ساعة 5 عصرا حتى الساعة 9 مساء

مكان انعقاد الدورة في مقر فندق رمادا بالدمام
والذي سوف يعقدها المستشار القانوني /أمين طاهر البديوي



محاور الدورة والمعلومات في موقع المركز التخصصات للتدريب

http://www.alwst.net/

للاستفسار والتسجيل :-

جوال: 0566008202 تلفون :038351141 الايميل: mtlt1@hotmail.com

____________________________________________



4- إعلان عن أنعقاد دورة في ( تخطيط المالي وإعـداد الموازنات التخطيطية) بمدينة الدمام



عن انعقاد دورة تدريبيه لمدة يومين في الفترة مسائية بعنوان
(التقاضي والمرافعات في مسائل الاخطاء الطبية)

الدورة : للرجال والنساء

لمدة يومين وهي (السبت والاحد والاثنين )، بتاريخ 26-28/ 10 /1432هـ
الموافق : 24-26/ 9 /2011م
من ساعة 5 عصرا حتى الساعة 9 مساء


مكان انعقاد الدورة في مقر فندق رمادا بالدمام
والذي سوف يعقدها المستشار القانوني /أمين طاهر البديوي

محاور الدورة والمعلومات في موقع المركز التخصصات للتدريب

http://www.alwst.net/

للاستفسار والتسجيل :-

جوال: 0566008202 تلفون :038351141 الايميل: mtlt1@hotmail.com

______________________________________________



5- إعلان عن انعقاد دورة في ( قانون الأحوال الشخصية والأسرية ) بمدينة الاحساء


عن انعقاد دورة تدريبيه لمدة 3 أيام في الفترة مسائية بعنوان
(قانون الأحوال الشخصية والأسرية)

الدورة : للرجال والنساء

لمدة ثلاثة أيام وهي (السبت ، والاحد ، الاثنين)، بتاريخ 3-5/ 11 /1432هـ
الموافق : 1-3/ 10 /2011م
من ساعة 5 عصرا حتى الساعة 8 مساء

مكان انعقاد الدورة في مقر فندق حياة بلازا بالاحساء
والذي سوف يعقدها المستشار القانوني /أمين طاهر البديوي



محاور الدورة والمعلومات في موقع المركز التخصصات للتدريب

http://www.alwst.net/



للاستفسار والتسجيل :-
جوال: 0566008202 تلفون :038351141 الايميل: mtlt1@hotmail.com






6- أعلان عن إقامة دورة في ( قانون ونظام العمل السعودي ) بمدينة الاحساء





عن انعقاد دورة تدريبيه لمدة ثلاثة ايام في الفترة مسائية بعنوان
(قانون ونظام العمل السعودي) للقطاع الخاص


الدورة : للرجال والنساء

مكان انعقاد الدورة في فندق حياة بلازا بالاحساء
في يوم (السبت والاحد والاثنين ) بتاريخ 3-5/ 11 /1432هـ ،الموافق 1-3/ 10 /2011م

من الساعة 5 مساء إلى 8 مساء
والذي سوف يعقدها المستشار القانوني /أمين طاهر البديوي



محاور الدورة والمعلومات في موقع المركز التخصصات للتدريب

http://www.alwst.net/

للاستفسار والتسجيل :-

جوال: 0566008202 تلفون :038351141 الايميل: mtlt1@hotmail.com








7- إعلان عن انعقاد دورة في ( التقاضي والمرافعات في مسائل الاخطاء الطبية) بالدمام


عن انعقاد دورة تدريبيه لمدة يومين في الفترة مسائية بعنوان
(التقاضي والمرافعات في مسائل الاخطاء الطبية(

الدورة : للرجال والنساء

لمدة يومين وهي ( الثلاثاء ، والاربعاء ، والخميس )، بتاريخ 6-8/ 11 /1432هـ
الموافق : 4-6/ 10 /2011م
من ساعة 5 عصرا حتى الساعة 9 مساء

مكان انعقاد الدورة في مقر فندق حياة بلازا بالاحساء
والذي سوف يعقدها المستشار القانوني /أمين طاهر البديوي



محاور الدورة والمعلومات في موقع المركز التخصصات للتدريب

http://www.alwst.net/



للاستفسار والتسجيل :-

جوال: 0566008202 تلفون :038351141 الايميل: mtlt1@hotmail.com

__________________________________________________ ________





8- إعلان عن أنعقاد دورة في ( تخطيط المالي وإعـداد الموازنات التخطيطية) بالدمام



عن انعقاد دورة تدريبيه لمدة 3 ايام في الفترة مسائية بعنوان
(تخطيط المالي وإعـداد الموازنات التخطيطية)

الدورة : للرجال والنساء

لمدة يومين وهي (السبت ، والاحد ، والاثنين )، بتاريخ 10-12 / 11 /1432هـ
الموافق : 8-10/ 10 /2011م
من ساعة 5 عصرا حتى الساعة 9 مساء

مكان انعقاد الدورة في مقر فندق حياة بلازا بالاحساء
والذي سوف يعقدها أستاذ الدكتور /كمال منصور



محاور الدورة والمعلومات في موقع المركز التخصصات للتدريب

http://www.alwst.net/

للاستفسار والتسجيل :-

جوال: 0566008202 تلفون :038351141 الايميل: mtlt1@hotmail.com

----------

